# {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

الصورة التي حيرت العالم !

                                                       أنظر جيدآ

                إنك على وشك أن ترى صورة من أغرب الـصور التي اودعها الله في الطبيعة

                             أنظر الى الصورة بإمعان! ماذا تـرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







 هل لاحظت اى شىء

           هذه الصورة تكونت بفعل عوامل التعرية التي هبت على صخرة ضخمة في

                                            بحيرة بيرمانين

                                         (Birmanian Lake)

لا يمكن التقاط هذه الصورة من البحيرة بهذا الوضوح إلا في وقت محدد من

                                                   السنة

                         و ذلك بسبب سقوط اشعة الشمس عليها

                 بزاوية تجعل الصورة التي تكونت من الصخرة جـلـيّةً واضحة

                        الآن أنظـر إلى الصورة مرة أخرى مع تحريك الرأس .

                    (ميل برأسك) الى جهة اليسار لترى الإبـداع الإلهي !!!!!!!!








​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

_*صـــــــور جميلة اوى يا مريمتى 

تسلم ايديكى يا قمر*_​


----------



## mero_engel (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*فعلا صوره غريبه قوي*
*ميرسي لنقلك لينا يا مريمتي هذا الموضوع الجميل*
*والصوره المعبره دي*​


----------



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

ميرسى يا مرمر 

ميرسى يا ميروو 

نورتو الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## امير مسيحي (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

فعلا الصورة حلوة اوى و شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



امير مسيحي قال:


> فعلا الصورة حلوة اوى و شكرا لتعبك






شكرااا ليك جدا  

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## wawa_smsm (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

سبحان الله .. الصورة جميلة جدا.
شكرا لتعبك يا *Meriamty*


----------



## اسامه فوزي (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*صوره فعلا جميله  ومتميزه ورائعه**

مرسيه يا مرمر علي مجهودك*


----------



## نـور العالم (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*سبحان الله*
*الصورة عجيبة فعلاً*
*ولكن ما معناها ؟؟؟*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

سبحان الخالق كانها متحوتة بيد فنان عجيب يارب فى ابداعك شكراا لتعبك الرب يعوضك


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



wawa_smsm قال:


> سبحان الله .. الصورة جميلة جدا.
> شكرا لتعبك يا *Meriamty*




 

ميرسى جداا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



اسامه فوزي قال:


> *صوره فعلا جميله  ومتميزه ورائعه**
> 
> مرسيه يا مرمر علي مجهودك*




 

ميرسى جدااا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



نـور العالم قال:


> *سبحان الله*
> *الصورة عجيبة فعلاً*
> *ولكن ما معناها ؟؟؟*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




 

الصورة على شكل المسيح وولد صغير فى حضن المسيح بيصلى 

منحوته فى الصخر وده شىء عجيب جدااا طبعا 

شكرا ليك جدااا نور العالم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



مسعد خليل قال:


> سبحان الخالق كانها متحوتة بيد فنان عجيب يارب فى ابداعك شكراا لتعبك الرب يعوضك




 

ميرسى جدااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

_*فعلا صوره غريبه قوي*_​


----------



## eman88 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

اشي بجنن روعة واوووووووووو شكرا كثير كثير كثير الك صورة ولا احلى


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



merola قال:


> _*فعلا صوره غريبه قوي*_​






ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



eman88 قال:


> اشي بجنن روعة واوووووووووو شكرا كثير كثير كثير الك صورة ولا احلى






ميرسى يا قمر نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك

​


----------



## mon liban (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

صبحان الله جميلة جدا


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

صورة جميلة اوى اختى الغالية 
تسلمى على الصورة


----------



## Meriamty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



mon liban قال:


> صبحان الله جميلة جدا





شكراااا ليك جدااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



احلى ديانة قال:


> صورة جميلة اوى اختى الغالية
> تسلمى على الصورة







ميرسى جدا يا فادى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

صورة حلوة اوووووى 
ميرسى كتييييير
تحياتى​


----------



## blackrock (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*صوره غريبه وجميله اوي*
*الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع لدي الله*​


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



Nano123 قال:


> صورة حلوة اوووووى
> ميرسى كتييييير
> تحياتى​






ميرسى جداا يا نانو لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



blackrock قال:


> *صوره غريبه وجميله اوي*
> *الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع لدي الله*​






ميرسى جداا يا روك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## مريم مرزوق (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

جميله اووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



مريم مرزوق قال:


> جميله اووووووووووووووووووى






ميرسى يا مريم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

فعلا صوره جميله و الله قادر على كل شىء ربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> فعلا صوره جميله و الله قادر على كل شىء ربنا يباركك






ميرسى جدا يا نيفين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

لا بجد صور جميلة ومميزة شكررررررررا ليكى


----------



## Meriamty (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



ميرسى جدا يا مايكل 












​


----------



## بن البابا كيرلس (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

بجد صورة جميلة جدا شكرا لتعبك وربنا يباركك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*+Meriamty +
موضيعك كلها فعلا روعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه فعلا تستهلى اسم بنت يسوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك اختى *​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



بن البابا كيرلس قال:


> بجد صورة جميلة جدا شكرا لتعبك وربنا يباركك






ميرسى جدا ابن البابا كيرلس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *+Meriamty +
> موضيعك كلها فعلا روعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه فعلا تستهلى اسم بنت يسوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اختى *​







ميرسى جدا بليز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## حسام سوما (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

صورة بجد جميلة جدا مشكوووووووورة


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



حسام سوما قال:


> صورة بجد جميلة جدا مشكوووووووورة






ميرسى جدا يا حسام لمرورك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

بجد صورة تحفة اوى


----------



## tata2000 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*صورة جميلة و غريبة فعلا 
ليس شىء غير مستطاع عند الله
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ميرسى على تعبك*


----------



## الوداعة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*Meriamty* 
  	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررآ  لك على الصورة الجميلة ...........فعلآ أول مرة أشوفها.. يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> بجد صورة تحفة اوى
















​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



tata2000 قال:


> *صورة جميلة و غريبة فعلا
> ليس شىء غير مستطاع عند الله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و ميرسى على تعبك*














​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



الوداعة قال:


> *Meriamty*
> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررآ  لك على الصورة الجميلة ...........فعلآ أول مرة أشوفها.. يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك













​


----------



## السياف العراقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



السياف العراقي قال:


>








ميرسى جدااا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## نجوى جرجس (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

يا لعظمة الخالق 
تامل من الطبيعه وصبحان من صور وابدع شكرا خالص  فعلا روعه


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



نجوى جرجس قال:


> يا لعظمة الخالق
> تامل من الطبيعه وصبحان من صور وابدع شكرا خالص  فعلا روعه







ميرسى جدا يا نجوى لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## قمر النهار (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

صوره غايه فى الروعه والجمال 
كانها منحوته بايديين فنان تسلم ايديكى يامريمتى
فعلا احسنتى الاختيار فى اختيار الصوره​


----------



## allah-wahid (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعزائي هذه الصور ليست حقيقة مجرد صور الفوتوشوب صديقكم ila-salam


----------



## Meriamty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



قمر النهار قال:


> صوره غايه فى الروعه والجمال
> كانها منحوته بايديين فنان تسلم ايديكى يامريمتى
> فعلا احسنتى الاختيار فى اختيار الصوره​





ميرسى جدا يا قمر نورتى الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



allah-wahid قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعزائي هذه الصور ليست حقيقة مجرد صور الفوتوشوب صديقكم ila-salam






هذه الصورة تكونت بفعل عوامل التعرية التي هبت على صخرة ضخمة في

بحيرة بيرمانين 

والصورة موجوده على مواقع كتير كلهم بيقولو انها حقيقيه 

ميرسى جدا لحضورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*واااااااااااااااو
سبحان الله
صورة غريبة جداااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## cuteledia (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

فعلا الصورة محيرة جدا وحلوة اوي...... يسوع يباركك


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*عجيب فى اعمالة ​*


----------



## Meriamty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



جيلان قال:


> *واااااااااااااااو
> سبحان الله
> صورة غريبة جداااااااااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​






ميرسى جدا يا جيلان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



cuteledia قال:


> فعلا الصورة محيرة جدا وحلوة اوي...... يسوع يباركك







ميرسى كيوت نورتى الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *عجيب فى اعمالة ​*





اعماله كلها ايات ومعجزات 

ميرسى جدا انبا ونس لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*

*جميلة جدا فعلا *


----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  الصورة التى حيرت العالم*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *جميلة جدا فعلا *







ميرسى جدا يا سندس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------

